# Logitech G15 CPU-Anzeige tot



## HydroKultur (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner G15. Ihr kennt vielleicht den Performance Monitor, der standardmäßig mit auf einer CD geliefert wurde. Dieses Applet zeigt die CPU und RAM Auslastung an. Es hat seit dem Kauf der G15 wunderbar funktioniert, bis ich gestern ein Windowsupdate geladen habe. Seit dem geht nur noch die RAM Anzeige und bei der CPU Anzeige ist alles weiß. Kann mir da jemand helfen oder hat sogar jemand das selbe Problem? Ist es vielleicht sogar möglich das letzte Windowsupdate zu entfernen?

Ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Soundkarte. Nach dem ich ein Windowsupdate gemacht hatte konnte ich nichts mehr hören. Naja wer ist auch so blöd wie ich und macht diese Updates.


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2007)

Schon versucht, die Treiber der G15 nochmal raufzupacken oder nach Neuen zu suchen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## HydroKultur (18. Oktober 2007)

jap... 
Ich habe die Treiberversion 1.04 und ich habe sie auch neu installiert. Aber es hat nichts gebracht. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob das Problem wieder auftaucht, wenn ich Win XP neu installiere und dann wieder das Update lade.


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2007)

Deswegen gleich WinXP neu machen ? uU alten Treiber verwenden. 1.04 soll nicht so doll sein.

Weiterer Tip:
Schau doch mal nach, wie der Zugriff auf das Display gemacht wird. Daraus kann man sicherlich was Neues schreiben, sicherlich ist nur eine Variable falsch..

mfg chmee


----------



## HydroKultur (19. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt... Es gibt da so ein SDK, womit man selber etwas programmieren kann. Aber davon hab ich überhaupt keinen Schimmer. Sicherlich gibt es noch andere Applets die die CPU-Auslastung anzeigen ... mir gefällt aber das standartmäßige besser. Die älteren Treiber funktionieren auch nicht  .


----------

